

Coolest HTML5 demo I've ever seen - dsirijus
http://jord.al/honeycomb/HONEYCOMB.html

======
chinchang
Supercool! I suppose that was made using three.js

~~~
dsirijus
Yeah. Check the source.

And everything under half a meg.

